# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  دعوة إلى السادة أعضاء المنتدى ، وخاصة أساتذة القانون بكل فروعه

## تركي

تتلخص فكرة الموضوع في بيان المسؤولية الجنائية للناقل الجوي ، وهنا نريد من السادة أعضاء المنتدى ، وحاصة أساتذة القانون ، ابداء أفكارهم حيال هذا الموضوع ، في اطار المواثيق الدولية ، وعرض نصوص اتفاقية طوكيو ، واتفاقية منتريال , وصولاً لمناقشة علمية فاعلة في اطار منهجي.
 مع أجمل تحياتي ,,,

----------


## تركي

لماذا لايوجد تفاعل !!!!

----------

